# Help, plant needs id



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

Hey guys I picked up this new plant from pjs yesterday cause I liked the colors on it, but now I'm having trouble finding its name. One thing Im sure of is that it is not hygro

Here's some pics:


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Hello Errol.

It is Alternanthera reineckii ‘Roseafolia’.

Best regards,

Stuart


----------

